# Just another smoked cheese thread



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 4, 2014)

This is my second round smoking some cheese. First round wasn't enough for the people that I'm putting together Christmas baskets for so I'm in for more. Some sharp cheddar, Mont Jack, pepper jack, jalapeno hivarti, and dill hivarti. Been going 3 hours at the point in the action shots. Smoking with pittmaster and pecan dust. Going prefect as usual with the dust. 













20141204_175455.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Dec 4, 2014


















20141204_175452.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Dec 4, 2014


















20141204_205221.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Dec 4, 2014


















20141204_205225.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Dec 4, 2014


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 4, 2014)

So we're done. Just under 4 hours smoking time...was getting tired. Honestly with the pecan in there I think they could have taken another hour without any trouble at all. They're sitting on the rack and in the fridge until tomorrow afternoon when I'll be doing final taste tests and packaging. 













20141204_220044.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Dec 4, 2014


----------



## elginplowboy (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking good. Ever Any trouble with mont. Jack starting to melt?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks! No issues with melting at all thankfully. I was smoking in my garage and it's like 40 in there so. The havarti was the softer of the cheeses and still no melting which I was slightly worried about. I tasted it this morning and I've decided I like the spicier cheeses the best smoked. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks great!!! And damn, you have the cleanest smoker I have ever seen!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 5, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Looks great!!! And damn, you have the cleanest smoker I have ever seen!


Ha thanks! I'd just cleaned 3 of the racks because I was smoking the cheese so. I've yet to actually wipe down the interior though.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 5, 2014)

nice work...and I have the same thoughts about the clean smoker....LOL......Willie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2014)

Let those babies rest for a few weeks and then the smoky flavor really starts to come out ! Nice smoke


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 6, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Let those babies rest for a few weeks and then the smoky flavor really starts to come out ! Nice smoke



That the plan. I've got 10 packages now to give out to friends for Christmas also so. This stuff is amazing!


----------

